
New Zealand plans further restrictions to gun ownership - HenryKissinger
https://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/zealand-plans-restrictions-gun-ownership-65586926
======
breadandcrumbel
I never saw a country passing laws so fast and doing stuff instead of just
talking like New Zealand

Amazing

